# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Link άλλου θέματος

## mrsoulis

Νέα κλούβα για ζεμπράκια

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω είναι σε κάποιο θέμα να αναφέρομαι σε κάποιο άλλο.  Πολλές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ορισμένοι που το κάνουν αυτό φαίνεται το όνομα του θέματος με μπλε γράμματα και μόλις παθήσεις επάνω είναι ένα link που σε οδηγεί κατευθείαν στο αντίστοιχο θέμα... Πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## jk21

*Τρόπος επισύναψης ενός link με το κανονικό του όνομα*

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε φαντάζεσαι εύκολα ότι είναι τόσο απλό εγώ νόμιζα ότι έτσι απλώς αντιγραφείς τις λέξεις και όχι το σύνδεσμο... Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω στην πράξη...

----------


## mrsoulis

Σήμερα προσπάθησα να κάνω αντιγραφή κάποιου θέματος στο iPad βέβαια και το αναφέρω γιατί ίσως και να εχει σημασία και μου έβγαλε όλο το κώδικα του συνδέσμου παράδειγμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...atering-system

----------


## jk21

εκανες αντιγραφη το συνδεσμο με μπλε γραμματα στον τιτλο και οχι τον συνδεσμο της γραμμης διευθυνσεως και βγηκε κατι τετοιο; μου φαινεται αρκετα περιεργο .θα το δοκιμασουμε καποια στιγμη με συνδεση κινητου να δουμε ,αλλα αν εχει αμεσα διαθεσιμο καποιος αλλος ας μας πει και κεινος

----------


## Efthimis98

> εκανες αντιγραφη το συνδεσμο με μπλε γραμματα στον τιτλο και οχι τον συνδεσμο της γραμμης διευθυνσεως και βγηκε κατι τετοιο; μου φαινεται αρκετα περιεργο .θα το δοκιμασουμε καποια στιγμη με συνδεση κινητου να δουμε ,αλλα αν εχει αμεσα διαθεσιμο καποιος αλλος ας μας πει και κεινος


Αντώνη, αυτό στην ουσία που λέει ο Δημήτρης είναι ότι έκανες πάλι *αντιγραφή διεύθυνσης σύνδεσης* και όχι απλά *αντιγραφή* και γι' αυτό πήρες πάλι link address!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Τότε είναι μάλλον επειδή συνήθως απαντάω και διαβάζω το φόρουμ αρπαχτές με το iPad το οποίο δε διαχωρίζει διαφορετικά είδη αντιγραφής ή τουλάχιστον δε γνωρίζω εγώ τον τροπο....

----------


## vasilakis13

Στο iPad μπαινεις απο τον browser ή χρησιμοποιείς tapatalk?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mrsoulis

Όχι από Safari μπαίνω...

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλά αυτό το tapatalk είναι φοβερό δε το ήξερα από σένα κατάλαβα ότι είναι application για όλους νόμιζα όταν το έβλεπα σε απαντήσεις του φόρουμ ότι είναι application από κάποιο τηλέφωνο σαν υπογραφή όπως από προεπιλογή όταν στέλνεις email από iPhone γράφει στο τέλος sent from my iPhone...  Τώρα πάντως από ότι φαίνεται θα το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω και θα χρησιμοποιώ αυτό.... Ευχαριστώ που μου άνοιξες τα μάτια....

----------


## vasilakis13

Κι εμένα με έχει βολεψει τρομερά, μονο απο tapatalk μπαίνω πλέον. Για να βάλεις link πάντως από οτι είδα δεν γίνεται με αντιγραφή

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

